# Looking for gamers in South Korea



## Mantra (May 28, 2002)

Yes, I know a  snow-ball in hell has a better chance, but I'm looking for fellow gamers in South Korea (kyoungsung-do region--Taegu, Ulsan, Pohang, Pusan and of course Kyoung-Ju). Any takers? I would be a very happy guy if there are.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 31, 2002)

your best bet is the army guys stationed there...


----------



## Mantra (May 31, 2002)

Yes I realize that. The only problem is that most of the milatary dudes are stationed 4-5 hours north of me along the DMZ. A little to far for a friendly game of DnD.


----------



## Mantra (Jun 10, 2002)

bumpitee bumb bumb bumb...


----------

